# thinset or mastic



## shimmerl (May 2, 2005)

i think thinset is better than the mastic for the tub areas, but some of my friends says mastic?


----------



## Jerry T (Sep 25, 2003)

Use thinset in wet wall areas and on all floors.


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

Mastic should only be used in dry areas only with ceramic tile 8" or less, never on floors or with stone.

R&D Tile...


----------



## shimmerl (May 2, 2005)

*many thanks*

thank you so much for help guys


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Can Thinset be used over HardiBacker? I always used Dryrock, but on this one job the other contractor installed HardiBacker instead. I never had any experience with it and the owner had planned on me using Mastic in the Shower! I've used mastic around a firplace, but that was it. What do you guys thing?


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

hey guys, doing 1x1 glass mosiac. all the floors i've done with thinset over hardie backer, but now i'm onto the walls. never worked much with the glass before. i bought mastic, but should i use a thinset? and any hints on how to cut the pia glass 1x1s would help too. it's only one wall of the shower, but it goes all the way to the peak of the cathedrel, the other walls is a glass block wall. 3/16 notched or V trowel ok to use on this? that's what i figured would work best


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Digger1799 said:


> Can Thinset be used over HardiBacker?


Yes.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

ApgarNJ said:


> hey guys, doing 1x1 glass mosiac. all the floors i've done with thinset over hardie backer, but now i'm onto the walls. never worked much with the glass before. i bought mastic, but should i use a thinset?


I would check the tile manufacturer's website to see what they recommend. It's going to need to be white of course...

For example here are the setting compounds recomended by Oceanside for thier glass tile.

*Select one of these required (white) Thin–Set Mortar Systems
• Custom Building Products: Premium Plus Thin-Set Mortar mixed with Custom Flex Ultra-Strength Thin-Set Additive
• Custom Building Products*: 50% Universal Tile Setting Adhesive, 50% Premium Plus mixed with 100% Custom Flex
Ultra-Strength Thin-Set Additive
• Custom Building Products: Mega Flex Ultimate Thin-Set Mortar
• Laticrete: 317 Thin-Set Powder mixed with Laticrete 333 add-mix
• Mapei: Kerabond Premium Dry-Set Mortar (KER 102) mixed with Keralastic Mortar Admix (KER 310)
• TEC (H.B. Fuller): Super Flex Premium Performance Universal Latex-Modified Thin-Set Mortar
(no admixture is necessary)
• Flextile: 52 Versatile Floor Mortar (no admixture is necessary)*




> and any hints on how to cut the pia glass 1x1s would help too.


Wet saw blade manufacturers have blades recommended for cutting glass tiles, they generally are going to have more and finer diamond dust on them so they cut finer.


----------



## Tileworks (Jul 9, 2005)

Digger1799 said:


> Can Thinset be used over HardiBacker?


Absolutely! In fact... preferably!



Digger1799 said:


> I always used Dryrock, but on this one job the other contractor installed HardiBacker instead. I never had any experience with it and the owner had planned on me using Mastic in the Shower! I've used mastic around a firplace, but that was it. What do you guys thing?


I would not use mastic in the shower at all. Use thinset. It is cheaper, cures faster, and never gets gooey again after prolonged exposure to moisture.

- Bob


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> I would check the tile manufacturer's website to see what they recommend. It's going to need to be white of course...
> 
> For example here are the setting compounds recomended by Oceanside for thier glass tile.
> 
> ...



thanks mike.
i've been using the 317 from laticrete for a while now, and like that. that's what i used on all the tile for this job, but wasn't sure if it was the best choice for a shower wall. or if the mastic would work better.. i'll stick with the thinset with additive.

actually, some of the glass tile is from oceanside on this job. these homeowner spent a fortune on this tile for this job.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Last time I used glass tile it was for a custom vanity, sort of a big rectangular box mounted on the wall with a vessel sink... some people love it some people just scratch their head and ask why would anybody want that in their bathroom... it was the customers design and personal dream, so I just built it...










...anyways since I had control of the size of it I built it so no tiles needed to be cut. Man what a fun time that was figuring backwards what the rough framing dimensions needed to be taking account for backer board, and thinset adding to the dimensions...


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Actually that's very impressive Mike, I feel your pain and understand the hell you went through. What you did there is not as simple as it would seem. Good job.:clap:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

yeah, think this one is going to be bad, it's a shower wall, with body sprays, a supply to the handheld, another head up top. thermostat, and 3 volume controls. it's all just roughed in now, but still, lots of holes to go around, and then to add insult, the people asked after it was all framed and everything, and all the plumbing was done(which was a lot on this wall),"can we have a shelf or something in there for soap" i told them the plans didn't show anything like that, no place for a shower pole because it's a cathedrel ceiling(that gets glass tile too)inside the shower. now there are two bonsal shower niches to go around, plus the angle up the roof line all the way to the peak. should be a real fun friday. running late today......darn rain delay at the phillies game lastnight......not looking forward to it

thanks for the input guys and nice looking vanity mike. i'll take some pics of this shower when it's done.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Sounds like you will have your hands full with that one. But, I think you will be pleasantly surprised at how all the fixtures are not going to be too hard to deal with. I assume you are using 1x1's so the actual cutting for the fixtures usually is just cutting out full tiles out of the sheet with a razor knife since the flanges usually cover everything up so well. Regardless it will still be alot of work. Good luck with it all.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Mike Finley said:


>


Mike, I love it!!

Nice work.


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

Tileworks said:


> Absolutely! In fact... preferably!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow you mean you dont use hardi backer anywayS?  

Correct on the mastic and moisture.


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

Cole said:


> Mike, I love it!!
> 
> Nice work.


That would be something to a digital or picture pixel pattern appeal? That was my first thought upon seeing it. TO COOL

If you know what I am talking about then cool if not carry on.


----------



## Tileworks (Jul 9, 2005)

A+Carpenter said:


> Wow you mean you dont use hardi backer anywayS?


Huh? (was this directed to me or the other guy?)

On shower walls, I use a real cement board like Wonderboard or Durock.

On floors I use either Hardibacker or Fiberock.

- Bob


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

isn't hardiebacker meant for wet areas? i used to use durock on all my showers but after working with the hardiebacker, ill never used durock again.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

ApgarNJ said:


> isn't hardiebacker meant for wet areas? i used to use durock on all my showers but after working with the hardiebacker, ill never used durock again.


Ditto.

But I'm also now supposed to be looking at that other stuff - Denshield I think for shower walls?


----------

